# Wife retired



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I lost weight and lost sizes when I was 60 or so. Down to a slim 38-R and discovered so much about clothes that I missed out on all my life. Enjoyed the tie and jacket while my wife was in her last year of working. Now she has a fit if I try for a tie or jacket. Strange, she does not look at my shoes. Khakis, dress shirt and burgundy wingtips get by with a trick J Crew charcoal wool short jacket (yes, that jacket looks great with grey flannels, shirt and tie). It 's just that she dresses so casual going to a play or early dinner. I do not mean to rock the boat, but I need to dress nice soon. ranting I guess


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

ran23:

How about finding your wife a nice part-time job in an Allen Edmonds or Department store! (Discounts!) :idea:


----------



## CDuff (Jun 21, 2016)

ran23 said:


> I lost weight and lost sizes when I was 60 or so. Down to a slim 38-R and discovered so much about clothes that I missed out on all my life.


That sounds like me (except I'm 43). I go into J. Crew or a Ralph Lauren store and I'm like a kid in a candy store. My wife has the same reaction as yours, so I have skipped these premium shops and have been shopping at Winners (TJ Maxx) and Value Villages to get my brand name clothing fix.

I have amassed a very nice collection of Polo Button Downs at very low prices and that seems to keep my wife's blood pressure at normal levels.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

ran23 said:


> ... Now she has a fit if I try for a tie or jacket. ...


Wife retired? Perhaps you should retire the wife...


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I think keeping this wife is a good deal. I guess I really miss my time alone for my things. My wife retired twice, this is for good. We both are 62. I just had a good year to play right before she retired. Even got a light blue summer blazer.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My wife had a great collection of business blazers and fun blazers, she didn't always work in the front with customers ( Major Insurance company). sorry to see she didn't want to keep these in rotation. retirement in a small city.


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

Langham said:


> Wife retired? Perhaps you should retire the wife...


:laughing:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

They tend to have definite ideas, often misguided, about what's over/under dressed for men. Had a GF who always had to dress just a _tad_ better than I did. Don't know what she would have done for a "white tie" affair.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

When we were dating she dressed better than my sport shirt, tan denim, and nothing shoes.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

ran23 said:


> I lost weight and lost sizes when I was 60 or so. Down to a slim 38-R and discovered so much about clothes that I missed out on all my life. Enjoyed the tie and jacket while my wife was in her last year of working. Now she has a fit if I try for a tie or jacket. It 's just that she dresses so casual going to a play or early dinner. I do not mean to rock the boat, but I need to dress nice soon. ranting I guess


Wives (some of them) have a way of behaving as if marriage is all about what THEY want; what THEY need; what THEY think; what THEY feel. Marriage, to them, revolves around the wife; the husband is merely a satellite somewhere in that solar system. It doesn't occur to them that a husband also has feelings, opinions, and needs.

It looks as if you and your spouse are overdue for a long, frank discussion. Perhaps her seeming insensitivity is only superficial, brought on by an inability to read your mind. She might change her attitude if you tell her exactly what you've told us about your desire to dress more smartly. (And if her attitude doesn't change, refer to Langham's advice.)

Have a long talk with her; see if she listens or if she is dismissive.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Heh. The very act of bleating the marital vows is evidence to a female that a man is a weakling, bereft of confidence, devoid of spirit, and lacking of character. Don't complain that they act accordingly once in possession of such information.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Shaver said:


> ^Heh. The very act of bleating the marital vows is evidence to a female that a man is a weakling, bereft of confidence, devoid of spirit, and lacking of character. Don't complain that they act accordingly once in possession of such information.


Not so loud....Let's at least give him hope.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Maybe I should have added, women are coming up to me now in stores and such. (not when I'm in a tie and jacket, just slimmed down now).


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

ran23 said:


> Maybe I should have added, women are coming up to me now in stores and such. (not when I'm in a tie and jacket, just slimmed down now).


All the more reason to take Langham's advice down off the shelf and give it a closer look! (But only if the heart-to-heart discussion doesn't bear fruit.)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Charles Dana said:


> Not so loud....Let's at least give him hope.


Charles, my dear fellow, quite right, I really should apply a more optimistic cast to the OP's quandary, hmm, let me see..... ah yes! I have it:

One is not required to farm a cow in order to guzzle cream.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks like clear skies now, the beginning of Shakespeare Festival (southern Oregon) and she said she was wearing a dark blazer, black pants and black leather. My blue light weight summer blazer wasn't updated after I lost some height early this year. anyway, Navy blazer and simple PS, tan khakis, blue stripe OCBD, and cognac brogues. theatre and dinner, we looked sharp together. will push for a tie next time.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, during the more lucid moments of our connubial bliss, the wives are generally more supportive of we poor misguided males than that for which we generally give them credit! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

^ I would certainly favor more of those lucid moments! 

My wife has never had any real interest in clothes, which has saved me a fortune in my pocket, yet it leads to constant carping about my wardrobe. "Why do you need that?" is the refrain on everything from socks to hats. Frankly, I don't find myself in "need" of anything. I do like to take some of the fruits of my labor and buy items that make me feel good about how I look in public, which in turn makes me feel good about myself. 

I just spent $800 at Brooks Brothers on 3 shirts, 4 pair of pants, 2 packs of t-shirts and 5 pair of socks. This will hold me for at least till Christmas. But I will certainly hear about it. 

I only wish MGTOW was around when I was 21!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

well I am sorry I waited till 60 before looking in a mirror and decided to dress my age, well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine didn't live long enough to retire. I wish she had. She was proud of the way I dress.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I tell my wife that it costs money to look this good! I also tell her that she obviously didn't marry me for my brains, so I have to do the best with the little bit I have. 

Cheers, 

B


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My better-half was consistently supportive, indeed even enabling of most of my wardrobing and shoe purchases, prior to our move to Florida. But alas, the painful downsizing of my closet contents and shoe/boot collections, required to facilitate the move and getting settled into the new digs, seems to have altered her perspectives on such purchases to a shocking degree. Today's purchases of a new pair of shoe/boots generally incite a spousal response of something like, "but you just gave away over fifty pair of shoes to Goodwill! What were/are you thinking?" LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ what if you accidentally found yourself walking through sea water and ruined your shoes. 

Better yet, you and your wife are our one day, and you notice that there's a chunk of concrete broken off a curb. Being the civic minded individual you are and not wanting another to accidentally misstep and injure themselves, you try to reattach the missing chunk by using the heel of your shoe as a hammer. 

In your zeal to fix the problem, the heel becomes detached and flies off, landing on the edge of a storm drain and going in. 

I think such a situation calls for a new pair of shoes.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

This may be apocryphal, but my friend said that the rain storm which drowned out his golf game also knocked out his power, killing his computer, sound system, TV, coffee maker etc. and that it happened while his cell phone battery needed charging. He said that as a result, he sat down and talked to his wife for several hours while waiting for the power to come back on. He says that she seems like a very nice person.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

^ Everyone looks better in low light. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------

